
Why Apple has stopped making small phones–and why it should start again - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1668946
======
gnicholas
I don't so much mind the size of the iPhone 8 / new SE. But a phone that size
with slippery curved edges isn't great. I imagine they kept the curved design
for 2 reasons:

• The new SE fits cases made for the iPhon 8, which is good for customers and
good for case makers

• The iPhone 12 is rumored to have squared-off edges, like the iPad Pro. If
this is the case, they wouldn't want to have the same new design in both their
low-end phone and their high-end phone. They want the premier devices to stand
out visually.

------
olliej
Remember when everyone was saying Apple was doomed because it didn’t make big
phones?

